# Angry Birds Space, build.prop, and You!



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had the ro.product.manufacturer and ro.product.model lines in my build.prop set to samsung and GT-I9100, respectively, since the first alpha of CM7, mainly for Gameloft compatibility. After buying Angry Birds Space today, I discovered another benefit: since it detected that I was using a Samsung device, I got the Danger Zone levels for free! I thought I should share my findings with the rest of the class.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

I think at this point I am more interested in getting the HD version. Is there some way we can change the build.prop to the Kindle Fire or will the Amazon store not be fooled?

*Edit: Never mind. It's up on the Google Play store now. When I looked this morning on the free SD one was.

Anyhow, there's supposedly some hidden levels that T-Mobile sent me a text about on my phone with a link or some such. I haven't researched it yet, but hopefully I can get that on my Touchpad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I also found out that certain apps on the Play Store will show as not compatible when the build prop is changed for game compatibility. I had mine set to the samsung, GT-I1900 and for example found that Fake GPS would not download. Showed as not compatible. Had to change the build.prop back to the original setting that CM9 comes as, downloaded Fake GPS and then changed them back.


----------

